# baby finch



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all. I found a baby finch in the yard and don't know what to do with it. It can only fly a little bit, really just flutters around. I am afraid that it will get eaten by something. should I just leave it for a while or what? Will get a pic of it in a little bit if it is not gone.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

here is a pic. still has not moved after an hour. It does not appear to be hurt at all, Just scared and cannot fly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just make sure no cats and dogs can get to him, he is fledging and the parents are around they are just hard to see. please leave all baby birds where you see them unless they are in immediate danger.....we end up doing more harm than a good by taking them away from their parents.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is what I thought but just wanted another opinion. Will have to keep my cat in the house until he is gone.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He just flew up into a tree so he should be ok. Just glad nothing got to him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> just make sure no cats and dogs can get to him, he is fledging and the parents are around they are just hard to see. please leave all baby birds where you see them unless they are in immediate danger.....we end up doing more harm than a good by taking them away from their parents.


I agree in part. The exception would be a baby bird that isn't feathered and on the ground. Most important...go with you gut. If your gut tells you to intervene then do.
Last week a friend of mine found a baby crow in the park. The baby was feathered but unable to fly and she felt uncomfortable about leaving it there. Audubon volunteer told her to put it in a box in the closest tree and the parents would find it. She did just that and when she checked the nest day, the baby was dead.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I agree in part. The exception would be a baby bird that isn't feathered and on the ground. Most important...go with you gut. If your gut tells you to intervene then do.
> Last week a friend of mine found a baby crow in the park. The baby was feathered but unable to fly and she felt uncomfortable about leaving it there. Audubon volunteer told her to put it in a box in the closest tree and the parents would find it. She did just that and when she checked the nest day, the baby was dead.


your right..no feathers not good....here where I work at the Animal clinic and wellness center they do alot of rehab here and we put out a flyer every spring to let people know to leave the fledglings alone, unless in danger of getting killed. So was just going by what I have learned here....which is basic to get the point across and you just hope people have some common sense....I said hope now


----------

